# Solved: why are there scrollbars when I test in IE7



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

hi,

go to http://www.raybatchelor.com/prelims/page2.html, when I test this page in firefox there are no scrollbars but in IE7 there are and I don't know why

thanks


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I use a wide screen, so there are no horizontal scroll - bars. Vertical scroll bars are bound to come in both.

Anyway, try to have padding: 0px; and margin: 0px; in your CSS for body as well as html

Your wrapper width is 900px. Is that ok?


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Ray,

Site's looking good  The problem here is the *overflow: auto* in *#wrapper*. Remove that and all your scrollbar worries will be solved 

Jay


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

jay,

I've removed the overflow:auto in #wrapper but now when I view it in firefox it looks like this, see attached pic

thanks


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm out and about right now so not on a PC where I can test code, but I'd quickly suggest trying to define a height for #wrapper then, rather than relying on the overflow:auto

Will have a proper look when I get back home


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi again,

Ok, I'm still standing by my original advice of removing the *overflow: auto* in *#wrapper*. That sorts the scrollbars but is throwing the height of *#wrapper* out in Firefox, so you then have to then look at the elements inside it to find the cause.

The one that stands out is *#copyright*. Why float it to the left? The only reason it's being put to the bottom of the page is because there's no room for it under the blue container. Try changing the width from 900px to 90px - you'll see what I mean! Replace the float with *clear:both* instead. By doing this, you are instructing the browser that *#copyright* is to be clear on both sides; i.e. no elements floating to either side. The only place this can happen is under your content, so now you're actually specifying that *#copyright* is to display at the bottom of the page rather than ending up there as a byproduct - something I think you'll find Firefox is much happier with 

Jay


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

jay,

thanks, firefox works now


----------

